# Had my girl bit of a trauma



## jess_smurf

Well I went into hospital on monday for my induction it got a bit busy in delivery so ended up with pessaries but not every 6 hrs like they are supposed to. they were also worried about cord prolapse becasue of the excess fluid so was worried as anything 

Wednesday - 8 am went down for 3rd pessary to find was 3cm dialated ans she broke my waters it was such a shock i didnt expect it at all ( was on gas and air when they did it) as soon as my waters broke my contractions started coming every 3-4 mins started on the gas and air and it got really painful, it got tp the point where i was begging for an epidural, is something i really didnt want to do at all but i was in so much pain and her heart was racing too as i was struggling, they got the anethetist in but he struggled as the contractions were about 1 min apart and i was 5 cam dialated.

aaah the relief was instant and amazing, were laughing after as i said how did women in medievil times cope i had absolutely no paon and tbh would recommend it anyone and agony as its not worth trying to be a warrior 

got to 1.30pm and kept feeling pressure in my bum so told mw who checked and I was 10 cm dialated !!! i said to my OH she will be here by 3pm i tell you 

I still had some feeling so was able to start pushing where we started getting decelerations so they asked me to stop they had to make as small cut on her head to check her oxygen levels in her blood and they were normal, so continued to push, not feeling a thing. then she started to get decelerations again. so the repeated the fetal blood test and was below normal and showed she was struggling. the consultant decided to take me in for a section. they asked me to keep pushing as she was nearly here and could see her head and while they sorted everything out to keep pushing. 

then all of a sudden I had started to feel contractions again and they were on top of each other i had about 15 people in the room from midwives to surgeons to consultants and peadiatricians. SOMEONE HAD KNOCKED OUT MY EPIDURAL LEAD OUT !! I was in agony and had to use to the gas and air constantly they were making me drink stuff as sign stuff i didnt know what was going on they then wheeled me in to theatre and topped up my epidural. 

My OH couldnt come in as felt really faint they quickly got her out, no pain at all just a bit as the washing up feeling and tugging. I started to panic at this point and said the aneathetist she isnt crying he kept saying it takes a while i was really upset felt like a lifetime and said she still isnt crying he said just wait then that cry OMG was a relief i was so happy, he just kept saying can your hear her !!

My OH was in recovery with her and asked them to get my mum to go down while they stitched me up. they wheeled me in and had some skin to skin with her and then got taken to the ward 

That evening she had problems keeping her blood sugars up and ended up in SCBU for a few days until she picked herself up 

sorry for the long birth story and a few picture of her, I am so happy and proud and so happy that Kristian looked after us for the last year 

Love both my babies so much, she is the double of him xx

ETA: she was 9lb 1oz born 9th June at 14:53 55cm xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0335.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 87









IMG_0361.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 83









oliviascbu.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 87









olivia.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 73


----------



## BrookieG

she is gorgeous hun....congrats!!!!! so happy for you xxx


----------



## Truman

CONGRATULATIONS. Olivia is gorgeous well done.


----------



## Louisa K

Oh hun, big :hugs: for you, baby Olivia is just prefect, well done you x


----------



## LorettaClaire

she is just perfect! So happy she arrived safe! x x


----------



## mackenzie

She is beautiful! Glad you're all ok! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well done ,Olivia is just adorable and wow a big girl too. Bet you are so proud!!

Many congrats, so pleased for you xxxx


----------



## xemmax

what an eventful time! well done, she is absolutely gorgeous xxxx


----------



## NeyNey

So blissfully happy for you guys!!!! Well done sweetie, and congratulations xox


----------



## Lownthwaite

Congratulations Jess!! Im so glad everything turned out well :hugs:


----------



## happy_mom

she is beautiful!! huge congrats to u!!


----------



## Bambina

congrats hunny, she is beautiful


----------



## Embo

Congratulations on your baby girl, glad everything turned out ok, glad your both ok x


----------



## dt1234565

Ahhh, well done my darling you must be on :cloud9:

She is so beautiful!

Whats her name and how much did she weigh? Details honey! .....


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaM2

congratulations and thanks for taking the time to post. She is beautiful, wishing you all the best as a new mummy. x


----------



## pinklightbulb

Congratulations :)


----------



## Emily Roses M

She is gorgeous and looks so much like her big brother Kristian. Congrats to you all. My DD2, Lily-Mae looked the spitting image of her big sister Emily Rose, my Angel when she was born as well xxxx


----------



## clogsy90

congratulations she is absolutly beautiful, reading your story almost brought a tear to my eye, so has got the best guardian angel :)


----------



## apaton

aww congrats :cloud9: xx


----------



## kmac625

Congrats! She's beautiful.


----------



## sophd

Huge congrats!!! So glad everything went fine and she is gorgeous!! xx


----------



## ricschick

ah welldone and big congratulations!!!! shes is so gorgeous just like her big brother Kristian. xxxxxx


----------



## scotsgirl

congrats jess, your girl is beautiful xx


----------



## mumto5

congratulations and huge hugs to you xx


----------



## jess_smurf

thanks everyone xx


----------



## Raggydoll

She is beautiful, congratulations. :hugs:


----------



## Shining Star

Aww, she is beautiful and obviously has an amazing guardian angel! Congratulations, it sounds traumatic but so worth it!


----------



## isil

beautiful :hugs: congratulations


----------



## Jox

She is totally gorgeous Jess!!

Such a scary time...you did amazingly well to get thru all of that!!

Well done Kristian!!! xxx


----------



## meldmac

She is amazing sweetie!! I'm so happy for you, your birth story brought tears to my eyes. :hugs:


----------



## lauralora

congratulations so pleased for you :) shes gorgeous xx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :D


----------



## izzysmummy

Wow! Fantastic weight for 38 weeks! She is beautiful xxxxx


----------



## hayley x

What an emotional birth story!! The first photo of Olivia she looks the double of Kristian in your siggy. Congratulations she really is beautiful. Well done Kristian on becoming a fantastic big brother to your little sister :kiss: xxx


----------



## sarah0108

congrats!!! x


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations, she looks so much like her big brother, absolutely beautiful xxx


----------



## netty

congratulations

she is gorgeous and so alike Kristian :happydance:


----------



## bubble1990

aw hunny im so happy for you well done!!! she is absolutly gorgous congratulations!!!


----------



## AP

OMG I just seen this :happydance: I'm so happy for you!


----------



## jen1604

Olivia is gorgeous sweetie.Huge congrats xxxxxxxx


----------



## teal

Congratulations! She is beautiful! xx


----------



## Spiderspinz

Awww she is so cute she does look like your son in your signature congratulations xxx


----------



## bky

So happy for you all xx


----------



## Beltane

Great job!!


----------



## rwhite

Olivia is beautiful, well done hun you did a great job. She and Kristian really do look so alike, he must be so proud! :hugs: Congratulations xx :D


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations :)


----------



## TattiesMum

Jess sweetie I can't even begin to tell you how happy I am for you :hugs::hugs: :happydance:

Olivia is absolutely perfect :D and just like her big brother ... he must be so proud of you all :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations, she is gorgeous :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Huge congrats shes a wee cutie xx


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations xx


----------



## catfromaus

Congratulations! She is beautiful, glad that her big brother was watching over you both.
xxx


----------



## tickledpink3

Congratulations


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations, she's beautiful :kiss:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

well done,, you are right, she looks SO like kristian... you have 2 beautiful babies xx


----------



## louise1302

massive congratulations xxx


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on little Olivia. She's just beautiful! So happy for you and your family.


----------



## mommy2baby2

aww look at those cheeks! She's beautiful, congrats!


----------



## kate1984

wow she is perfect, congrats and you must be so proud of kristian for looking after you xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh Jess she is absolutely stunning, congratulations! Kristian has done her proud and you have been so strong. I'm so happy for you! xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

congrats olivia is gorgeous xxx

love the name too xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Gorgeous hun
xx


----------



## v2007

She is beautiful. 

I know what you mean about that cry. 

V xxxx


----------



## pimplebum

congrats xxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

So happy for you hunni, shes gorgeous xxxxxxx


----------



## jess_smurf

thanks everyone 

reading her birth notes and realised how close i came to losing her x


----------



## princess_bump

well done and huge congratulations! she's beautiful :hugs:x


----------



## lewiepud08

aww she is gorgeuos hun huge congrats!! xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Beautiful baby! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## emsiee

Congratulations!! Im sooo happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats hun
im glad everything turned out well
hope your all doing good!
xxx


----------



## MUMOF5

She is beautiful :flower:. Congratulations. xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats! I am glad she is here safe and sound. :hugs:


----------



## xxEMZxx

Glad everything was ok. Congrats xx


----------

